# FurFrightâ€™s Monster Halloween Bash (w/ Video Clip)!



## BelicBear (Aug 15, 2007)

FurFright
Halloween-Themed Anthropomorphic Convention
October 19-21, 2007
Waterbury, CT USA
www.furfright.org

Heyowdy beasties!

Behold FurFright's New Video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJDFdLuAYAg

Statistics show that a new furry convention is created every 14 seconds. By the year 2034 there will be hundreds of conventions scheduled in the same state . . . on the same weekend . . . probably at the same hotel. With so many, why choose FurFright? What makes us special (aside from our â€œspecial needsâ€)? Weâ€™re not the biggest con (nor do we want to be). We donâ€™t have high-profile sponsors promoting us. We donâ€™t have any â€œfamousâ€ personalities to attract the masses. We donâ€™t have clicks and whistles. And we donâ€™t have pomp, circumstance, decorum, or even a shred of dignity. What we DO have is five years experience putting on a great con, a big, beautiful hotel with lots of hang-out space, tons of unique events and attractions, a huge Dealersâ€™ Room filled with the best artists in the fandom, and a group of talented, experienced people working their tails off for no other reason than to show their fellow furs a great time. FurFright started as a party for our furry friends, and thatâ€™s how itâ€™s going to stay. So come to FurFright and avoid dying sad and alone. What other reason do you need? *grins*

In this issue:
1) **NEW** FurFright Promo Video On YouTube!
2) Artwork/Writing Deadline In **2 WEEKS**!
3) We Need People To Run Panels, Classes, and Discussion Groups!
4) List Of Attending Artists/Dealers!
5) FurFright Announces 2007 Charities
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1) **NEW** FurFright Promo Video On YouTube!

Want to see what FurFright is all about? Check out our new promo video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJDFdLuAYAg
------------------------------------------------------------------------
2) Artwork/Writing Deadline In **2 WEEKS**!

Send your furry, Halloween-themed artwork and writing submissions to us BEFORE AUGUST 31st if youâ€™d like them showcased on a badge, t-shirt, in the conbook, and more! Weâ€™ll be selecting many different designs, so submit as many pieces as youâ€™d like. WE NEED TO RECEIVE ALL SUBMISSIONS NO LATER THAN AUGUST 31st!

For more information about guidelines and formats, visit: http://www.furfright.org/art.htm (artwork) and http://www.furfright.org/written.htm (writing).
------------------------------------------------------------------------
3) We Need People To Run Panels, Classes, and Discussion Groups!

Do you know more than the average fur about a certain topic? Do you have a talent youâ€™d like to share? Well, we need people like you to run panels, classes, and discussion groups. If you have an idea for a furry and/or Halloween-themed panel, go here: http://www.furfright.org/panel.htm and weâ€™ll do our best to put you on the schedule. Programming is limited, and fills up fast, so contact us soon!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
4) List Of Attending Artists/Dealers!

Whoâ€™s going to be at FurFright? Only the best artists in the fandom, thatâ€™s who! But donâ€™t take my word for it, see for yourselves!

Sara â€œCaribouâ€ Palmer (**Guest Of Honor**), Dark Natasha, Heather Bruton, Michele Light, Brian & Tracy Reynolds, Diana Stein, Taurin Fox, Aura Moser, WingedSiamese, Skulldog, Fossil!!! , ScullyRaptor , White Wolf, Beerhorse, Wynd & Rein, Nduli, Yiffer, Tentaclefriendly, iCheetah, Tod Wills, Rusty Haller, Skyfire, Dragonâ€™s Lair, M&T Comics & Cards, Rainy Day, Paperback Exchange, Paw Designs, Coyote Moon Studio, Umgotts Studios, Regal Pewter, Alikâ€™s Cosplay â€¦and more!

Howâ€™s that for starters?

So make sure you stop by and make our dealerâ€™s feel welcomed, and get yourself some outstanding commissions, prints, and merchandise in the process!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
5) FurFright Announces 2007 Charities

This year FurFright is proud to be working for two wonderful organizations: The Moonridge Animal Park and Soul Friends.

The Moonridge Animal Park in Big Bear, CA is a zoological facility and fully licensed, designated care and rehabilitation center for injured or confiscated animals. They treat and release approximately 200 injured animals every year. Forced to relocate by an expiring land lease, the 2.5-acre Park is racing against time to secure a new home-site, which is why donations and support is vital. Please help them secure a permanent home where every Moonridge Animal Park inhabitant can live out its days. For more information visit: http://www.moonridgezoo.org/

Soul Friends, Inc is a nonprofit organization established to promote the healing benefits of the human-animal bond. Their therapy dogs and cats have provided thousands of healing visits to children all across Connecticut. In the last year alone, Soul Friends served over 650 children. Please help us support Soul Friendsâ€™ wonderful (and necessary) work. To learn more visit: http://www.soul-friends.org/
------------------------------------------------------------------------

For more info, tune in to the FurFright Live Journal Community (username: FurFright), FurFright YouTube Community (username: FurFright), and watch the furfright.org website!

FurFright
Halloween-Themed Anthropomorphic Convention
October 19-21, 2007
Waterbury, CT USA
www.furfright.org

Holy crap! 5 years of furry shenanigans!


----------

